# Scott Addicts - Anyone have one yet?



## Dawgdodger (Jun 10, 2006)

Other than the Saunier Duval guys on TV, I have not seen an actual Addict on the road yet. Not a huge surprise since they are brand new. Anyone here get one yet or know someone who has? I'm curious if the real world reaction is as favorable as we have been reading in magazine reviews.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

saw an addict R1 at the shop I got my CR1 from, thats about it.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

people have them, thats why they arent on here posting... they are riding


----------



## cpritch06 (May 25, 2007)

JohnnyChance said:


> saw an addict R1 at the shop I got my CR1 from, thats about it.


Exact same situation, I've only seen at the shop that I bought my CR1 from.


----------



## Addicted (Jun 14, 2007)

Picked up an Addict R2 (red stripes, Dura Ace, Ksyrium ES, $5499 retail) last week. A local shop had been sitting on one for a few months and say that they cannot get any more. Sounds like I was lucky to find one.
I have been on 3 rides totalling 150 miles with one very mountainous ride near Lake Tahoe. I have been riding 25 years on many bikes and I am so far completely blown away. If I was not out of town I would be on it right now.
I was very concerned about the stability of this frame but it tracks straight and stable at 50mph+. I can ride it no hands over rough pavement or speed bumps or write this post while riding. This stablility translates to slow steering at low speeds, but this bike is not intended for low speeds - I much prefer the stability and a slight nudge on the inside bar going into turns puts it on a rail. The new oversized bottom bracket shell with the pressed in bearings does not seem to flex at all. I did not know this was possible for a frame this light. I look forward to climbs - let's see how long that lasts! It absorbs vibration and small bumps nicely but not as well as some others. For performance riding this is one of the best and a good value when compared to other bikes in this class - it is up to you to decide if the price difference from a CR1 is worth it. As for sizing, I would be between a 54 & 56 on the CR1, but the longer top tube on the Addict allowed for a perfect fit on the 54. Not happy with the shape of the Ritchey Carbon bars, but everything else is good.
In case you were wondering, I do not sell Scotts, work for them, or am I affiliated in any way. I ride what works for me, period.


----------



## jsiegel99 (Apr 18, 2007)

I just bought one last week and have taken it out 3 times. I rode a Trek, a few Cervelo models, and the Scott. Overall, it fit me well. I would say that i liked the Addict and the r-3 about equally with the Scott a little snappier and perhaps the Cervelo a tiny bit more compliant - hard to tell on test rides.

The addict rides great- very stiff, ride quality is snappy especially solid up a climb, and pretty smooth. Compared to my old scandium frame, it's less rough on twisted pavement. Contrary to what most reviews have said, I find the handling quite neutral which is how I like it - I generally do not like nervous bikes. As a result, it descends and corners quite predictably. I ride afairly small size (51cm) and the head tube angles are shallower (72 degrees) so some of the chatter around quick steering may be due to differing geo on larger sizes (conjecture).

So, given my limited exp., I'd say it's a definite keeper if you are considering one.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

sweet! i want pics!!!!


----------



## willyboy (Jul 2, 2007)

*I have an addict r3*

Got the bike in June and have about 500 miles. Its a great bike. Very stable, obviously light and stiff in the climbs. Tracks better than any other bike I have ridden (Fondriest, Lightspeed). Although it absorbs small road bumps OK it is a little less forgiving than those other bike. Worth it though. Later in the Summer I will tackle some real mountains and then I expect to see even more improvement over my other rides.


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

got one.
Great bike!


----------



## arcspin (May 5, 2007)

*Lots of pictures of my SCOTT ADDICT Ltd*

Check out my SCOTT ADDICT Ltd


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

very slick!


----------



## frontrangerider (Aug 19, 2007)

Got mine this June @Colorado Cyclist, Sweet ride! They still have some in-stock if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

how do you like the nokon cable set??? arent you haveing problems with them rubbing on the carbon and wearing a hole in the clearcoat? id like to get the cable set but with just normal cables i started to rub the clear off my cr1 were the cables pass the headtube.


----------



## arcspin (May 5, 2007)

No, I don't have any problem with the NOKONs rubbing of the clear coat.

I inspect my frame many times per week and hasn't seen and hint of wear where the NOKONs touch the frame. (Mostly the rear break kabel)

How ever, they rarely touch the frame at all. When gear cables are stretched the NOKONs tend to tighten up so they don't touch the frame at all.
It might be that I have to long cabels but I don't have any problems with that.


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

I definitely have the clear stickers to protect the cable rubbing on the frame. I had bad luck in the past for not doing so.


----------

